# 40 breeder or 55 gallon tall tank



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Petco having there sale this weekend so I'm debating on going with the 40 breeder which is 36x18x16 our the 55 which isn't as wide but is taller. Petco guy said he would go worth the 40 since it has more surface area. I'm looking to do schooling fish like guppies and don't know what else really. because I started with a 5 gallon tank that was going to have 4 guppies and some shrimp but now with sale I want to jump up the tank. Also was wondering what kinda filter set up I should use? I kinda like the marine land products but don't know which one to go with?*c/p*


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I prefer long tanks over tall tanks. But guppies are ok with both, since a 40 and a 55 are both big for guppies.*


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

What else do you think I could get in there? I want some plants and all but don't know what other fish to really go with. Or I might just leave a couple of guppies in the five and get something a lil bigger in the other tank. But still don't know which to get 40 or 55 : |


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*You could fit any peaceful fish in there as long as they dont prey on each other such as Angelfish preying on guppy fry and juniors. If I kepted guppies I would think about adding Platies, Endlers livebearers, Neons,Cardinals, or Mollies. Basically anything small. If you plan to get an algae eather, Common Plecos suckerfish get really big (over 2ft), I would consider a smaller species such as Bristlenose plecos which stay at a max 6 inches or even Otocinclus Cats which are 2 inches max. All is up to you.

Be sure to keep the temperaments the same. Non-agressives with Non-agressives.*


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would go with the 40 breeder and then add some plants, then about 12-15 cardinals, 5-7 of the smaller cories, 2-3 longfin bristle nose plecos and then a couple smaller angels. I know from my expierence when I put cardinals in first and then add smaller angels about 2-3 weeks later the dont usually bother the cards.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

40 breeder man! DO IT!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

get em both?
55 is nice for a tall narrow tank but a 40B gives a shorter tank with a bigger swimming area.

Between the two, 40B.


----------

